# B&W, Please C&C



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

I enjoy the feel of B&W. I always try to them a vintage feel, so here it goes. Please C&C

Taken on three separate occasions, the first one was taken with a softening filter playing with the shadows, Second, using a Single Glass Lens and third is an older shot, I cranked up the ISO to induce film grain.

What gives a better feel? What looks better? What can I change / do to obtain better pictures?

#1

EOS 550D / T2i
f/2
1/80 sec
ISO 1600
Lensbaby Composer, Soft Focus Optic



#2

EOS 550D / T2i
f/4
1/50 sec
ISO 800
Lensbaby Composer, Single Glass Optic

#3

EOS 550D / T2i
f/4
1/50 sec
ISO 6400
27mm (EF-S 18-55mm)


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like #3 except for her cut-off foot. She is exquisite, the pose intriguing.


----------



## helloviki (Apr 12, 2011)

every one is good. 
my favorite is the third one, which show her beauty fully, so sexing, so charming.


----------



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you.
I would like to retake picture #3, with full foot. It was a hard picture to frame, between Piano and Rocking Chair.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Apr 12, 2011)

So to me it looks like you added noise to #1 and possibly #2, I think this would have looked nice with a little more contrast, crisp blacks and white whites someone told me once.  #3 is a great shot though.


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 12, 2011)

I think #3 is great but is a perfect example of a portrait that would look best in landscape orientation. If you had less brick wall and more framing on the side I think it would add to the mood of her being stretched out on the chair.


----------



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

#2 has not been touched, neither #3, they are displayed as is.

As for #1, the original was too dark, I had to make some modifications through LightRoom, and yes, I did add some noise after softening the ones from ISO burn.

Here is #2 with the suggested modifications:


----------



## SilverEF88 (Apr 13, 2011)

I definitely think it looks better, it was a bit washed out.  #3 is still a stunning picture though, just had to say it again.


----------

